
Which forums or discussion group host would you use for your product. Recommendations? - juwo

======
yaacovtp
Host your own forum and introduce your product to any relevant forums whether
they be independent site or a google/yahoo/other group.

~~~
juwo
"Host your own forum" can you please clarify why you would prefer this? And
which forum product?

------
juwo
Would you recommend Google Groups? Or is there something better?

